# Network: dhcpcd works but no change in ifconfig

## dertester

Hi,

im new to linux....

After i installed the stage3 archive last night i was about to go on....

But i cant use the internet....

Im in a network behind a fritzfon 7150 as router (dhcp)

-----------

Fist i looked at ifconfig:

eth0 ipadress 192.168.0.2    (must be wrong, Fritbox usually gives in 192.168.178.xx)

Ping heise.de dont work

Then i used dhcpcd....

192.168.178.32 from 192.168.0.1..... okay seems welll

but when i do ifconfig again, nothing changed...

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

What says:

cat /etc/conf.d/net

and

cat /etc/resolv.conf

Is your installation completed?

Sebastian

----------

## 69719

1. dertester

2. fritzfon

3. heise.de

4. deutsches forum

5. laut einem beitrag "i was using the german guide..."

Wieso redet ihr dann nicht deutsch?

Ist die IP von der Installations CD oder vom gestarteten stage 3?

----------

## musv

Willkommen im Forum

Der Name dieses Forums ist "Deutsches Forum (German)". Du musst hier nicht unbedingt in englisch posten

Gentoo hat auch 'n Installationshandbuch.

Du weißt schon, dass Änderungen mit ifconfig nicht dauerhaft gespeichert werden?

Sofern du den Wink mit dem Anleitungszaunspfahl nicht verstanden hast, poste mal Deine /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## dertester

MANN, ich könnt mich grad selber haun....

Hab nen englischen Artikel vorher gelesen.... danach voll verrafft das ich im Deutschen Forum poste.

---- >SRY!!!! <----

 *Quote:*   

> What says:
> 
> cat /etc/conf.d/net 

 

Hat mich auf den Wink gebracht......

Da waren noch irgendwelche Werte eingetragen(vermute vom Stage3)....

Hab das jetzt einfach auf dhcp gesetzt und er läd sich das von beginn an !! Supa ^^

Ist das so in Ordnung, oder sollte man da noch fest was eintragen, um beim Start net jedesmal dhcpcd laufen zu haben???

Ansonsten noch ne kleine Frage am Rande....

Derzeit logge ich mich mit ssh ein, über die lokale ip im Heimnetz....

nutze dazu einfach ssh ip -l user...

Wie mache ich das, wenn ich vom Internet aus zugreifen will? Reicht dann einfach meine Internet IP, oder muss ich noch speziell angeben auf welche interne Ip ich kommen will?

----------

## sicus

ich musste neulich die erfahrung machen da dhcpcd nicht ganz so zuverlässig ist wie er sein sollte.

ich habe hier eine IP Adresse, die ist für mich auf dem DHCP server reserviert. diese bekommt also kein anderer und wenn eine DHCP Anfrage von meiner MAC Adresse kommt bekomme ich immer diese IP Adresse. dhcpcd hat jedoch anderst reagiert. er hat jede IP Adresse AUSSER der reservierten akzeptiert. es war keine fehlkonfiguration des servers. mit dhclient funktioniert es. möglicherweise hat der dhcpcd hier auch probleme. installier mal dhclient

```

emerge net-misc/dhcp

```

edit: zur ssh sache 

du musst auf deinem router eine port weiterleitung von port 22 auf deinen rechner einstellen. danach einfach mit 

ssh [router-internet-ip] ... 

verbinden. damit du die ip adresse nicht immer im kopf haben musst, würde ich noch bei dyndns eine adresse registrieren.

----------

## dertester

Danke hat wunderbar geklappt ^^

Dann kann ich ja in Ruhe weitermachen ...

Noch ne Frage zum ssh....

Hab mich jetzt per ssh auf dem rechner eingeloggt und z.b. irgendwas angefangen....z.b. xorg kompilieren..

Kann ich auf dem Rechner selbst schauen, was jemand macht der sich per sh eingeloggt hat? Sozusagen mich in die ssh console wieder einhacken?

Wenn ich jetzt die ssh Verbindung beende und mich wieder einlogge... wird da einfach fortgesetzt oder hab ich dann ne konsole wieder wo ich irgenwas machen kann?

Was würde dann passieren, wenn ich ne zwischenfrage beim kompilieren bekomme? O.o

----------

## Max Steel

Sobald du die SSH-Verbindung beendest werden auch alle gestarteten Befehle in dieser Session beendet.

Das kannst du mit der Benutzung von screen umgehen.

Einfach vor dem emerge -a xorg-x11 einmal screen ausführen.

Danach einfach per STRG+A D (also erst STRG+A und dann noch schnell ein einzelnes D hinterher) den Screen verlassen ohne die PRogramme zu beenden und zuhause wieder per screen -x hineinswitchen.

----------

## musv

 *sicus wrote:*   

> ich habe hier eine IP Adresse, die ist für mich auf dem DHCP server reserviert. diese bekommt also kein anderer und wenn eine DHCP Anfrage von meiner MAC Adresse kommt bekomme ich immer diese IP Adresse. dhcpcd hat jedoch anderst reagiert. er hat jede IP Adresse AUSSER der reservierten akzeptiert. es war keine fehlkonfiguration des servers. mit dhclient funktioniert es. möglicherweise hat der dhcpcd hier auch probleme. installier mal dhclient...

 

 :Shocked:  Du weißt schon, dass dhclient der DHCP-Client und dhcpd der DHCP-Daemon - also der Server ist? Ist übrigens beides im selben Paket (dhcp).

----------

## Max Steel

Er schreibt aber von Problemen in dhcpcd.

DHCP-Clientdaemon, oder so  :Wink: 

----------

## sicus

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *sicus wrote:*   ich habe hier eine IP Adresse, die ist für mich auf dem DHCP server reserviert. diese bekommt also kein anderer und wenn eine DHCP Anfrage von meiner MAC Adresse kommt bekomme ich immer diese IP Adresse. dhcpcd hat jedoch anderst reagiert. er hat jede IP Adresse AUSSER der reservierten akzeptiert. es war keine fehlkonfiguration des servers. mit dhclient funktioniert es. möglicherweise hat der dhcpcd hier auch probleme. installier mal dhclient... 
> 
>  Du weißt schon, dass dhclient der DHCP-Client und dhcpd der DHCP-Daemon - also der Server ist? Ist übrigens beides im selben Paket (dhcp).

 

ja, max steel hat recht. auf das kleine c kommt es an. und dhclient und dhcpcd sind eben nicht im gleichen paket:

```

# equery b dhcpcd

[ Searching for file(s) dhcpcd in *... ]

net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.2 (/lib/dhcpcd)

net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.2 (/var/lib/dhcpcd)

net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.2 (/sbin/dhcpcd)

# equery b dhclient  

[ Searching for file(s) dhclient in *... ]

net-misc/dhcp-3.1.1 (/sbin/dhclient)

```

----------

## musv

Sorry, das c hab ich übersehen. Bisher hatte ich einfach noch keine Notwendigkeit gesehen, was anderes als den dhcp-Standarddaemon/-client zu verwenden. 

Zum Problem mit dem ssh-Login von außerhalb. Da hatte ich sowas ähnliches. Leider verwendet Vodafone keine Fritzboxen. Vielleicht gibt's da so 'ne Einstellmöglichkeit dafür. 

Problem war bei mir:

In der Easybox konnte ich einen DHCP-Server aktivieren und mir die IPs damit zuweisen lassen. Leider gab es keine Möglichkeit, bestimmte Mäc-Adressen mit festen IPs zu verknüpfen. Auf der anderen Seite gab es dann aber die Option Portforwarding für lokale IPs zu aktivieren. 

Die Folge war dann: 

Ich konnte zwar die Ports für ftp, ssh, usw. ins lokale Netz weiterleiten. Mit bissel Pech kam das aber jedesmal bei einem anderen Rechner oder überhaupt nicht an. Im Normalfall sollte der DHCP-Server ja die Mäcs in den Leases speichern und dann immer aufgrund der Mäc dieselbe IP an die jeweiligen Rechner weiterleiten. Aber leider war zumindest bei der Easybox der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis in der Praxis größer als in der Theorie. 

Lösung: 

Da in mein lokales Netz normalerweise nicht öfters neue Recher hinzukommen, hab ich den DHCP-Server vom DSL-Modem gleich ganz deaktiviert und die IPs fest vergeben sowie die Namen der beteiligten Rechner + Modem in die /etc/hosts eingetragen. Jetzt hab ich zwar auf einem Rechner im lokalen Netz diesen Bug. Aber da starte ich einfach das Netz in /etc/conf.d/local.start noch mal neu. Auf dem anderen geht's komischerweise ohne Probleme. 

Sofern du mit der Fritzbox ein ähniches Szenario wie das hier beschriebene hast, würde ich Dir auch eine statische Netzkonfiguration empfehlen. Du umgehst damit etwas die IP-Vergabewillkür des DSL-Modems. Ach ja, ssh hört auf Port 22. Um von "außen" über die Fritzbox direkt auf Deinen Rechner zu kommen, musst du dann logischerweise in der Fritzbox bei Portforwarding den Port 22 auf die IP deines gewünschten Rechners eintragen. Und dann musst du noch die externe IP rausfinden. Das geht am einfachsten über www.wie-ist-meine-ip.de.

----------

